# list of threads for the diesel subforum



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I respectfully request the Moderators to consider moving the following threads to this forum:
Everything you wanted to know about BMW diesels... 
C/D 335d short take road test 
how do I run in the new X5D?
My 335d vs. 335i test drive comparison 
Drove a 335d yesterday.
2009 bmw 335d full test 
335d with not many powertrain options? 
335d Review (49 mpg over 813 miles) 
How many would like a diesel? 
X35d oil
46.1 mpg on my 335d 
335d owners: How's it going?? 
Just bought a 335d Touring... 
335D - Is it selling? 
Why is there no 335 xd ? 
335d (yes, diesel) fuel mileage 
335d maintenance in the US?
BMW LL04 oil at a Pep Boys near you! 
only AWD diesels? raise hell with bmwusa... 
X5 35d vs. X5 3.0si - Acceleration Tests! 
335d Cold Weather Effect on MPG
335 d Break-in Q.... 
335d: Availability of Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel (ULSD) fuel 
335d HPFP 
335xd Wagon would be my perfect car. Let's see it, and see it in the US! 
X5 Diesel Oil level Help!
oil capacity of 3.0 Diesel?
335d - VAC Motorsports Diesel Power Module for the US cars 
335d glow plugs
X5 xDrive35d catastrophic engine failure 
Diesel fuel lubricity additives 
Recommended oil for diesel engines
What are you paying for Diesel? 
335d oil capacity and viscosity 
Looking for feedback on performance chip for 335d
2009 X5 35D Diesel Exhaust Urea Reservoir Problem
335d
BMW 335d wagon in the USA 
BMW execs hint at 123d and Z2 for US


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/group.php?groupid=15

Mention of the Diesel group may not hurt, either.


----------



## D_O_H (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for putting this list together. As someone a little late to the party, I haven't read all of these (yet).


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

dgeek !

Thank you for making this request ! We're on our way to Diesel internet ecstasy, or at least maybe better informed BMW Diesel owners.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Can the first post become a sticky?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Marine5302 said:


> Can the first post become a sticky?


i second this, if it is easier than moving the listed threads to this new forum. whatta ya say, Mods?


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

What would really be helpful would be for the powers of the board to allow someone to be a mod for this forum.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

i thought that PropellerHead was? He is a mod and made the first post. :dunno:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

d geek said:


> i thought that PropellerHead was? He is a mod and made the first post. :dunno:


Nyah. I just have 'reach' into this and other forums. I moved the diesel fuel/questions specific threads for you, but kept the discussions of specific diesel models (X, 3, 1 series, etc) in their respective forums.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks for doing that. One more that would really fit (even though it is model specific) is the '335d' epic. And make this thread a sticky so we can link over to those type of threads? 
thanks again for making this sub-forum happen :thumbup:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> Nyah. I just have 'reach' into this and other forums. I moved the diesel fuel/questions specific threads for you, but kept the discussions of specific diesel models (X, 3, 1 series, etc) in their respective forums.


Would it be okay for us to request that certain "universal"diesel topics be bookmarked? I'm thinking discussions related to oil, fuel location/quality, etc.. It seems like those types of stickys might be useful for all.

P.S. She is very cute!


----------

